# Holistic Vet?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I've made Rocky an appointment at a holistic vet, trying to get another opinion on ways to manage his arthritis. Anyone use a holistic vet? Opinions? What should I expect?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use a traditional Vet and a Holistic Vet. this is
probably a poor assessment but i use the tradional
Vet if i think something is seriously wrong. most other things
i'll use the Holistic Vet.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I use both. There are good holistic vets, and not so good holistic vets. But even the bad ones that I've gone to, I've learned a lot. The vet I use the most is a combination of the two, that's our main vet. Additionally, I have a holistic vet that I use for acupuncture and chiropractic work, and another holistic vet I use for homeopathy. Each holistic vet I've met has different boundaries and belief systems it seems. 

I always use "conventional" medicine for diagnostic purposes, and then try to treat holistically, unless it's an acute condition needing immediate care, or something where certain meds need to be used. However, there are some things that can't be diagnosed through Western medicine, and only the holistic vets can get at.

For arthritis, they should be able to help


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I use both since my holistic vet is not available for emergencies. My holistic vet is also a licensed vet and comes to my home since she's a mobile vet. Both the vets know each other and are good friends so it works out well. My holistic vet taught me doggie massage and stretching for my labs knee which keeps us out of surgery and meds for an eye issue that recently came about. It works really good and holds issues at bay.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I also use both. The holistic vet has done some amazing things with animals and has people drive from surrounding states to see him. I need the other vet clinic too because of his limited hours. He's become kind of the latch ditch effort for the conventional vets in our town. He's a chiropractor, does acupuncture, laser treatments, etc. For Rocky's arthritis I think a holistic approach is a good idea. Good luck!


----------

